# Dialects of Mangyan



## eu_nice_

Hi, 
Do people from Mindoro, like the mangyans, have their own dialect?
If so, 
How do you say :: Nasan ka na ba? Antagal na kitang hinintay?


----------



## raspberry_tea

Hi eu_nice welcome to WordReference.

I think some places in Mindoro speak Tagalog.
And some parts speak a different dialect. But i'm not quite sure.


----------



## Roshini

Nasan ka na ba? Antagal na kitang hinintay?
What does this mean by the way? And who are the Mangyans?(I haven't heard of them..... just curious). Thanks.  Magandang araw sayo.


----------



## ShroomS

Hello there eu_nice. Yes, the Mangyans have their own dialect. I can see that you don't have much idea about the Mangyans so let me share a bit of info about them. From what I know, Mangyan is a generic term. The tribal groups (I think there are AT LEAST 6 of them) living in the mountains and forests of Mindoro are all called Mangyans, same goes for what is called the Mangyan dialect. It is a generic term for the subdialects/strains, or whatever you want to call it, spoken by each tribe. And so, personally I think one subdialect can be very different from another.

Anyway, I'm sorry but aside from that bit of info I shared, I can't help you any further. I think it would be better for you to just google search for a forum that is heavily populated by Mindoroans and ask there. That way, you increase your chances of finding someone who can help. Cheers.


----------



## raspberry_tea

Hi Roshini.

Nasan ka na ba? means Where are you now?

Antagal na kitang hinintay means I've been waiting for you for a long time.

cheers!


----------



## DolphinBoy

Mangyans are the original inhabitants of the island of Mindoro, but are now outnumbered by Tagalogs that have migrated from mainland Luzon in recent centuries.  Therefore, Tagalog is spoken predominantly throughout the island, except, of course, in the Mangyan communities.


----------



## Roshini

Thanks to all for your explanation. Magandang araw sayo.


----------



## mataripis

i am not familiar with mangyan language.I heard them speaking both Tagalog and their own language. What i learned is Dumagat language. want a try?  Dyenu ka nunoh?= nasaan ka ngayon/   Naloydi ge-ilat ok dekaw= matagal na naghintay ako sa iyo.


----------

